# 1959 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw model # 103.29310



## CherryWoodWorker

Hey everyone,
I have been contemplating on getting into Vintage Craftsman Tools. I have seen a variety in my area for sale on Craigslist.
I came across a * 1959 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw model # 103.29310* It looked very nice from the picture when it was posted on Craigslist. I will be viewing it this afternoon to see it run. It also comes with 7 blades with one of them being a DADO Blade. I was able to find the Manual to it online for it which is pretty cool. When I get home, I will try to upload some pictures on the saw. He was wanting $75, but was able to talk him down to $50. I am excited. :laughing:


----------



## Steve Neul

CherryWoodWorker said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have been contemplating on getting into Vintage Craftsman Tools. I have seen a variety in my area for sale on Craigslist.
> I came across a * 1959 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw model # 103.29310* It looked very nice from the picture when it was posted on Craigslist. I will be viewing it this afternoon to see it run. It also comes with 7 blades with one of them being a DADO Blade. I was able to find the Manual to it online for it which is pretty cool. When I get home, I will try to upload some pictures on the saw. He was wanting $75, but was able to talk him down to $50. I am excited. :laughing:


A radial arm saw can be real handy and Craftsman saws are real durable. I have had one since 1974 and the only part that has gone bad is the switch which was a easy fix.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker

The version I picked up was from 1959. I works perfect. I just have to set it on zero to make it look straight. The guy cut the cord. He took it off and took it to sears and they replaced it for no charge. Best part I only paid $50 for it. I just had to have it, because it is old and I have heard they made the oldies better than the new stuff. Plus it was very heavy I have to say.










Steve Neul said:


> A radial arm saw can be real handy and Craftsman saws are real durable. I have had one since 1974 and the only part that has gone bad is the switch which was a easy fix.


----------



## woodnthings

*I looked in my 1959 Sears catalog*

I didn't find that model listed. I looked online and found it here, it's a 9" saw:
http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/craftsman-radial-arm-saw-model-103-29310.html

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=16911


----------



## CherryWoodWorker

The same saw I have. I found the info from a tool site and downloaded the manual as well. All I know it is a beauty in my opinion and it was very heavy.


woodnthings said:


> I didn't find that model listed. I looked online and found it here, it's a 9" saw:
> http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/craftsman-radial-arm-saw-model-103-29310.html
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=16911


----------



## CherryWoodWorker

I thought about what you said and I dug a little deaper. You zare correct. It is from 1963. I found it in a 1963 Sears Catalog. It is still awsome, it came out the year my dad got married and when he went into the Air Force.


woodnthings said:


> I didn't find that model listed. I looked online and found it here, it's a 9" saw:
> http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/craftsman-radial-arm-saw-model-103-29310.html
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=16911


----------



## [email protected]

I wouldn't be too concerned but that saw has a recall on it. They are offering money for it as they couldn't be retro fitted for safety equip. Here is the link. You might want to check out the model. Old tools are awesome but so is doubling your investment in a few hours! I think it is $100 refund. http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com


----------



## woodnthings

*much older saws usually don't qualify*

You have to plug your model numbers into the recall site to determine if it qualifies. Not all RAS do. I have one that didn't....too old.

If it does qualify you are given 2 choices:
Turn in your motor and cartriage making the rest of the cast iron arm and column a boat anchor ....
OR get a new blade guard and table.
I have done this 3 times so far. I love the newer older saws. ...just sayin'


----------



## CherryWoodWorker

My model didn't show up. I have to call them tomorrow. If it does qualify, it definitely won't be a boat anchor... LOL, I paid $50 for it and it works. I don't like the cabinet it is on, so I might have to make a bench for it. The cabinet was a homemade scrap heap..


----------



## cottonpicker

CherryWoodWorker said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have been contemplating on getting into Vintage Craftsman Tools. I have seen a variety in my area for sale on Craigslist.
> I came across a * 1959 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw model # 103.29310* It looked very nice from the picture when it was posted on Craigslist. I will be viewing it this afternoon to see it run. It also comes with 7 blades with one of them being a DADO Blade. I was able to find the Manual to it online for it which is pretty cool. When I get home, I will try to upload some pictures on the saw. He was wanting $75, but was able to talk him down to $50. I am excited. :laughing:


I just a few days ago bought a craftsman model #103.29310. It did not have a stand or tables. I am looking for plans to make a stand for it and get dimensions for the tables. At this time I don't know where I am going to find them !
If you should run upon any of this info please let me know. I will do the same for you.

My name is Bobby Shay 
Lawrenceburg, Tennessee


----------



## BigJim

Bobby Shaycottonpick said:


> I just a few days ago bought a craftsman model #103.29310. It did not have a stand or tables. I am looking for plans to make a stand for it and get dimensions for the tables. At this time I don't know where I am going to find them !
> If you should run upon any of this info please let me know. I will do the same for you.
> 
> My name is Bobby Shay
> Lawrenceburg, Tennessee


Bobby, for safety sake I took your email address off. A member can PM you here on the board so it will be safe for you. By the way, this thread is from 2014, you might want to start a new one of your own.


----------



## Pirate

That ras is not included in the recall. It's a 103... saw made by King Seeley. The 113... saws are in the recall and made by Emerson.
I think/hope it's a better saw than the Emerson's.


----------



## weber31

CherryWoodWorker said:


> I thought about what you said and I dug a little deaper. You zare correct. It is from 1963. I found it in a 1963 Sears Catalog. It is still awsome, it came out the year my dad got married and when he went into the Air Force.


I just bought this model and I am having trouble squaring the blade, it is healing and I can not get it straight, any help on what to do would be helpful.


----------



## weber31

I just purchased the 103.29310 and I can not get the blade square, it is healing and I am looking for any help on how to adjust the blade, I downloaded the manual but does not really help me..


----------



## Steve Neul

weber31 said:


> I just bought this model and I am having trouble squaring the blade, it is healing and I can not get it straight, any help on what to do would be helpful.


On most radial arm saws the saw motor rotates so it can turned and be used for ripping. It's just not rotated quite back to 90 degrees. There should be a place up toward the arm on the carriage you can adjust it.


----------



## woodnthings

*Radial arm saws are complicated ....*



weber31 said:


> I just purchased the 103.29310 and I can not get the blade square, it is healing and I am looking for any help on how to adjust the blade, I downloaded the manual but does not really help me..


Complicated in that there are many things to adjust. Simple to adjust if you know how and what do first. You Tube has several set up videos that should help you. This is NOT a Craftsman saw, but the tests are worthy of watching. The adjustments will not be the same:






Heeling in the crosscut mode can be cured by adjusting the fence using a framing square against the blade, not touching any of the teeth. I use a sanding/setup disc with no teeth to adjust mine.

Heeling in the ripping mode would be again adjusted by moving the fence. In both cases, the locked out position is fixed and not adjustable as far as I can remember. Pins or wedges fall into slots and that's what secures them in the locked positions.... if memory serves? 

I use a screwed down 2 piece fence on a large sheet of plywood, NOT the 3 piece table that comes with the saw... too many pieces to go wrong. The fence starts out as a single long piece, using 2 screws to start out and when it's 90 degrees to the blade, add 2 more screws and make a pass cutting through it as I would normally.


----------

